
World Models - hardmaru
https://worldmodels.github.io/doomrnn/
======
wei_jok
Link to the neural net generated Doom level demo:

[https://worldmodels.github.io/doomrnn/](https://worldmodels.github.io/doomrnn/)

Original article:

[https://worldmodels.github.io/](https://worldmodels.github.io/)

PDF version of the paper:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.10122](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.10122)

------
mh-cx
Hmm, all I can see is a brownish blurry ... uhm ... something (Chrome,
Desktop). Could someone explain what we are expected to see here?

~~~
gnode
As I understand it, it's supposed to be a blurry dream-like vision of Doom (or
similar game) hallucinated by a neural network.

------
autogeek
BEWARE: This thing eats memory like crazy on firefox.

I'm clocking more than 2GB memory usage for this site after 30 secs on
firefox.

EDIT: Seems to be firefox specific. Lots of CPU use on Chrome but memory
consumption seems to be under control.

------
eli_gottlieb
So it's basically a recurrent neural-net version of model-predictive control,
applied to reinforcement learning problems?

Nice.

~~~
chirau
Lol @ 'basically'

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Working in the cognitive sciences is very weird, because you can almost always
point to an idea in neuroscience and cognitive psychology, to something about
the real brain, that makes a new machine learning paper look downright
trivial. Simultaneously, actually implementing even established ideas about
cognition from the meat-side to the software-side tends to take a lot of work.

Admittedly, IMHO, this is often because machine learners are constantly trying
to transform any idea from neuroscience or cognitive science _into_ an idea
about supervised loss minimization in a neural network, runnable on a graphics
card, rather than having to come up with ways of efficiently computing the
stuff that we're confident the brain actually computes.

------
johnhenry
Draft of Readme:
[https://github.com/worldmodels/worldmodels.github.io/blob/ma...](https://github.com/worldmodels/worldmodels.github.io/blob/master/draft.md)

